# FNA today and confused



## murphy749 (Aug 25, 2011)

This FNA hurt really bad. The DR went in 6 times in the largest nodule. What I'm confused about is the Dr kept saying she was biopsying the solid nodule that is 1 x 2 cm in size. NO where on my ultrasound does it say I had a solid nodule that big it says a cystic nodule so I was thinking it was filled with fluid again.I had a 3x 2 cm cystic nodule drained last Sept 2010

The ultrasound said I had a 4 X 3 solid looking nodule and a 8 x 3 mm benign apperearing nodule plus a 1.0 x 0.6 cystic nodule. So now I'm even more worried about cancer. I'll get the results Tuesday of next week.

Where on this report does it say solid that big?

Does this increase my risk for cancer even more now?

Thanks

Murphy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

murphy749 said:


> This FNA hurt really bad. The DR went in 6 times in the largest nodule. What I'm confused about is the Dr kept saying she was biopsying the solid nodule that is 1 x 2 cm in size. NO where on my ultrasound does it say I had a solid nodule that big it says a cystic nodule so I was thinking it was filled with fluid again.I had a 3x 2 cm cystic nodule drained last Sept 2010
> 
> The ultrasound said I had a 4 X 3 solid looking nodule and a 8 x 3 mm benign apperearing nodule plus a 1.0 x 0.6 cystic nodule. So now I'm even more worried about cancer. I'll get the results Tuesday of next week.
> 
> ...


It must have been the benign appearing nodule; do you think? That is why it pays to get FNA. We will see.

I hope you can share the FNA results when they come in. As you know, solid is suspicious.

It is just a good thing you are in such good hands. So many here have been dismissed.


----------



## murphy749 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'll post the results as soon I get them on Tuesday. It's so good to have a place to come
where people understand what you are going through.

Thanks for caring.

Murphy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

murphy749 said:


> I'll post the results as soon I get them on Tuesday. It's so good to have a place to come
> where people understand what you are going through.
> 
> Thanks for caring.
> ...


Hope you are icing down. That will help with the trauma to your poor neck.

We have a whole big bunch of "Care Bears" here. And we do care!

Let us know when you get FNA results.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

murphy749 said:


> I'll post the results as soon I get them on Tuesday. It's so good to have a place to come
> where people understand what you are going through.
> 
> Thanks for caring.
> ...


I am sorry fro what brings you here, but you are correct, it is the best place to come for answers & support. Best wishes.


----------



## murphy749 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for your replys Andros and Webster2. Hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## murphy749 (Aug 25, 2011)

Results are in the Nurse called and said FNA was benign. arty0006: Said she would see me in 1 year for another ultrasound.This crap is so nerve racking just sitting on pins and needles waiting for an ultrasound and then the FNA and results.

I guess as long as I dont start having any issues I shouldn't worry. But I can't help but wonder what if they missed something. The needle is really small what if they didn't hit the nodule in the correct place and missed a cancer.

I really want to thank you for responding and having a place for us to come with questions and giving us feed back. :hugs:

Murphy


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations on this great news!

You're right, murphy - there's a lot of "wait and see" and for people with symptoms, there's an awful lot of "oh, it's nothing..." and a lot of frustration.

If you are really wondering whether they missed something, just keep an eye on it and watch for symptoms of thyroid dysfunction. But in the meantime, don't stress about it, and take comfort in your "benign" status!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

murphy749 said:


> Results are in the Nurse called and said FNA was benign. arty0006: Said she would see me in 1 year for another ultrasound.This crap is so nerve racking just sitting on pins and needles waiting for an ultrasound and then the FNA and results.
> 
> I guess as long as I dont start having any issues I shouldn't worry. But I can't help but wonder what if they missed something. The needle is really small what if they didn't hit the nodule in the correct place and missed a cancer.
> 
> ...


That is very good news but I do understand how you feel!

Read this............
http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=3937

You are going to have to stay on top of this yourself; sadly!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

murphy749 said:


> Results are in the Nurse called and said FNA was benign. arty0006: Said she would see me in 1 year for another ultrasound.This crap is so nerve racking just sitting on pins and needles waiting for an ultrasound and then the FNA and results.
> 
> I guess as long as I dont start having any issues I shouldn't worry. But I can't help but wonder what if they missed something. The needle is really small what if they didn't hit the nodule in the correct place and missed a cancer.
> 
> ...


Very good news, indeed! Enjoy that benign diagnosis, just keep an eye out if any symptoms develop. Our bodies are very good at telling us when something is not right. Congrats, again!


----------



## murphy749 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks so much for all your replys.. right now I'am very irritated with the DRs office. I had to pay 20.00 for a copy of my ultrasound report. Which I was shocked about I have never had to pay to get the results of test before but this is a new DRs office I had never been to before . I just called and ask if I could come to the office and read over my Pathology report and was told by medical records that no she couldn't do that because the results are in the computer and they would have to print it off and charge me another 20.00 dollars. Well I looked up Medical records laws and it says I have the right to read any of medical records and not be charged anything. So I called and spoke to my Dr's nurse and ask if they were going to send the final report as a courtesy to me and she said it was a charge and she wasn't sure what it was. I told her it was 20.00 and I had just paid 20.00 for the ultrasound report. She said let me check and then we got disconnected and she hasn't called back yet. I refuse to pay another 20.00 dollars and if they won't let me come to the office and read over the report on my FNA results I'm going to file a complant with HIPPA since they can't stop me from reading all my medical records because its the law . I could see paying for a copy if it was a reasonable amount but 20.00 dollars is high way robbery.

You would think they could afford to give me a free copy. ( 1 piece of paper) considering what they are making off me.

Sometimes I think all DR's care about is money.

Sorry I really just needed to vent. :anim_38:

Murphy


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

Grrr - you would think they could just give you that piece of paper! Hope you get it sorted!


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

I didn't think the Dr. could charge you for a copy of YOUR results...wow? Didn't they already charge you for the tests???? Wow! I would be upset too .


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

murphy749 said:


> Thanks so much for all your replys.. right now I'am very irritated with the DRs office. I had to pay 20.00 for a copy of my ultrasound report. Which I was shocked about I have never had to pay to get the results of test before but this is a new DRs office I had never been to before . I just called and ask if I could come to the office and read over my Pathology report and was told by medical records that no she couldn't do that because the results are in the computer and they would have to print it off and charge me another 20.00 dollars. Well I looked up Medical records laws and it says I have the right to read any of medical records and not be charged anything. So I called and spoke to my Dr's nurse and ask if they were going to send the final report as a courtesy to me and she said it was a charge and she wasn't sure what it was. I told her it was 20.00 and I had just paid 20.00 for the ultrasound report. She said let me check and then we got disconnected and she hasn't called back yet. I refuse to pay another 20.00 dollars and if they won't let me come to the office and read over the report on my FNA results I'm going to file a complant with HIPPA since they can't stop me from reading all my medical records because its the law . I could see paying for a copy if it was a reasonable amount but 20.00 dollars is high way robbery.
> 
> You would think they could afford to give me a free copy. ( 1 piece of paper) considering what they are making off me.
> 
> ...


That is totally rotten and I would shout HIPAA loud and clear! I also am sick and tired of always being taken advantage of and it is not just doctors. Every which way you can think of, there is some sort of "trick" to take advantage of consumers.

One thing hubby and I developed a new habit about is checking our cash register receipt before even leaving the store. You would be surprised and it is never in the consumer's favor. It is always an over charge which make me think at least, that it is on purpose.

I rue the day we got our medicare cards. OMG!! You should see the doctor's eyes light up when they see that! We don't go along with it. We refuse to have things done just because they can be done and are approved by Medicare! And then on the flip side; things you really need like teeth or eyes; no way! You have to get separate insurance for that and boy, talk about a rip-off.

Stepping off the platform now.

Anyway; HIPAA, HIPAA........................scream it loud and clear. They most likely will give you a copy gratis to get you out of the office. I did that once. They scurried boy!!


----------



## murphy749 (Aug 25, 2011)

I know I couldn't believe I was being charged for my results. I guess this DRs office needed extra money( lol ). I couldn't believe I had to pay 20.00 dollars for it. I could see 75 cents maybe. I just brought them a few stacks of copier paper. I'm still waiting for the nurse to call me again. I think if I haven't heard from her by this afternoon I will be calling back and letting them know that they can't charge me if I just want to read over FNA results and I will be filing a report with HIPAA. I will not go back to this DR becaause of this. Most DRs send a report to you in the mail on results from test they run and also call you. I will be giving them a piece of my mind on this.

Thanks all.Murphy.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

murphy749 said:


> I know I couldn't believe I was being charged for my results. I guess this DRs office needed extra money( lol ). I couldn't believe I had to pay 20.00 dollars for it. I could see 75 cents maybe. I just brought them a few stacks of copier paper. I'm still waiting for the nurse to call me again. I think if I haven't heard from her by this afternoon I will be calling back and letting them know that they can't charge me if I just want to read over FNA results and I will be filing a report with HIPAA. I will not go back to this DR becaause of this. Most DRs send a report to you in the mail on results from test they run and also call you. I will be giving them a piece of my mind on this.
> 
> Thanks all.Murphy.


Good for you for taking action; they should not be allowed to treat patients that way.


----------



## murphy749 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks all for your support. :hugs:

I was hoping I wasn't being unreasonable. I'll let you know how it turns out.

Murphy


----------

